# Ist RMI dafür geeignet?



## Benutzername (9. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne Wissen, ob ich mit meinem Tipp auf RMI richtig liege. Folgendes Problem...

Ich habe einen Raum mit mehreren Rechnern. Jetzt brauche ich eine Möglichkeit, diese Rechner aus der ferne (Netwerk) herunterzufahren. D. H. ich möchte nicht extra in den Raum mit den Rechnern laufen und diese einzeln ausstellen. 

Da habe ich mir gedacht: RMI! Eine Möglichkeit Programme etc. mittels Java auf anderen Rechnern (Remote halt) auszuführen.

Bin ich mit meinem Tipp da richtig, oder gibt es dafür geeignetere Varianten?

mfg


----------



## SlaterB (9. Nov 2006)

wenn du nur eine einzelne simple Information übertragen willst,
dann ist die Art des Transports doch relativ egal,
Sockets sind da auch nicht schlechter 

du überträgst ja nur Daten die ein entfernt laufendes Programm empfängt, nur ein Bit 'Ausschalten',
kein ganzes Programm?

-------------

die Frage ist ja eher, ob Jave den Rechner ausschalten kann,

alternativ gibts doch bestimmt irgendwelche Hacker-Tools zumindest für Windows, die Rechner-Ausschalten als Standardfunktion haben


----------



## dieta (9. Nov 2006)

Ich glaube, RMI wäre für so etwas ein bisschen zu übertrieben kompliziert.
Schreib' dir einfach ein Socket für den Rechner, der gesteuert werden soll, das auf Befehle horcht, und ein ServerSocket für den Steuercomputer.
Das ist bei dieser Größenordnung glaube ich einfacher als jetzt noch mit RMI rumzufuchteln.

[edit]Wegen SlaterBs Bedenken zum Herunterfahren: Benutz' mal die Forensuche, es gab hier glaube ich mal einen Thread, ein dem alle möglichen Möglichkeiten für alle Möglichen Betriebssysteme dqiskutiert wurden.[/edit]


----------



## Benutzername (9. Nov 2006)

Ok, danke für die Antworten.

Sagen wir mal ich löse das Problem per Socket. Sobald an der anderen Seite ein gewisses Symbol, Kennzeichen o. ä. ankommt, fährt der Rechner herunter.

Aber wie realisiere ich das herunterfahren? Bietet java vielleicht die Möglichkeit Dateien auszuführen? Also, dann könnte notfalls ja einfach eine .bat-datei mit nem shutdown-befehl auf dem Rechner ausgeführt werden..

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## SlaterB (9. Nov 2006)

Runtime.getRuntime().exec()
kann sowas, mache dich damit mal vertraut,

gehts denn nur um Windows?


----------

